#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Import excel file to IBM DB2 database

## Lukael

Hi,

I have an Excel worksheet for monthly working schedule of employees. I want to import excel data into IBM DB2 table, but don't know how.

Table in DB2 should look like :

Id_number;_Name;_Date;Job_Title;Start_Time;End_Time;



I don't have a clue on how to start or where, so far I have donwloaded IBM DB2 Data studio version 4.1.0.1, and cannot even create a table there. Probably first I have to create a table within Excel, but not sure how to do that too.


Look at my sample worksheet, data for first two days of all employees should be inserted to a database in DB2 (for first day of employee Dave : A3,B3,E2, E3, E5, F5 ). I'm trying to achieve that for school project.


If anyone has any experiences on this matter, please provide me a guide "step by step" !

Thanks in advance !!

----------


## ranman256

If you can LINK the db2 table to access via ODBC, then attach it.
Attach the Excel table too.
build an append query to post the data from the XL tbl to the DB2 tbl.
put this query in a macro, then everytime you want to append new data: 1. save the new XL book over the old one, 2 run the append macro.

----------


## Lukael

Hi ranman,

as I told in #1 post, I don't have a clue. First I have to create a table in db2... Can you tell me how ?

Table in DB2 should look like :

Id_number;_Name;_Date;Job_Title;Start_Time;End_Time;

----------

